# Looking for RPers to do ero/slice of life RP with. (Discord)



## EthanBloodborne (Jul 5, 2021)

*Character Details
Name:* Ethan Tyler Wilde
*Age: *Varies
*Species: *Fox
*Relationship Status: *Single
*Sexuality: *Straight (Can be Pan, but has a heavy female lean)
*Personality: *Easy-going, mellow (though sometimes can be hot headed) and like his father, can be a bit of a wise ass at times. Huge fan of horror movies and video games alike. One day wants to have his own horror film be made or at the very least a comic of his own published based on a creation of his that's inspired by movies he grew up watching as a young kit.
*Appearance: *Most often times, Ethan is usually seen clad in a leather jacket which is rarely zipped up, his shirt underneath varying each day between various bands that he listens to. That or an obscure movie reference that he wears hoping that someday someone will get it and compliment him on it. Unlike most citizens of Zootopia, he wears boots which covers his feet.
*Height: *5'7" (I know, in the movie Nick was 4 foot tall, but hey. I don't want Ethan being a midget in stories.)
*Weight:* ??? 
*Kinks:  *https://www.f-list.net/c/ethan wilde/

I've been wanting to give my muse some love recently, so I thought I'd try here. If anyone is interested, DM me and we can exchange Discords.

If Discord isn't in your best interest, we can RP here as well!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

I have a lot of vixens.


----------



## EthanBloodborne (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have a lot of vixens.


Ohh?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

EthanWilde said:


> Ohh?



Yes, most of them are villains, but Cyrene and Grau are good, with Cyrene being the nicest and Grau being my lovable jerk.


----------



## EthanBloodborne (Jul 5, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, most of them are villains, but Cyrene and Grau are good, with Cyrene being the nicest and Grau being my lovable jerk.


Well, I'm interested now. X)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 5, 2021)

EthanWilde said:


> Well, I'm interested now. X)



Okay, so what did you have in mind in specifics?


----------



## sora21345 (Jul 6, 2021)

wanted to ask a question? is this one on one or with some group of rpers?


----------

